
Pentagon Turns to Silicon Valley for Edge in Artificial Intelligence - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/technology/artificial-intelligence-as-the-pentagons-latest-weapon.html
======
gjolund
I would just like to remind everyone of our (computer scientists/engineers)
failure to check the expansion of the surveillance state we helped build.

I am all for the cooperation of the public and private sectors, and I believe
it is the only way that we are going to solve the toughest problems we face.

However, I also believe that the US Military and State department cannot be
trusted with advanced AI's. Military AI is at best a secession of
accountability for those giving orders, and at worst the most powerful tool
for oppression ever created.

